# Welche Pflanze ist das?



## Chelmon1 (12. Juni 2021)

Es wächst bei meinen Schwiegereltern zwischen den Vervundsteinen und an der Mauer.


----------



## Kuni99 (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

das ist Dostblättriger Orant (Chaenorhinum origanifolium), Heimat SW-Europa. Herausgefunden habe ich es mit Rothmaler Bd. 5.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Chelmon1 (12. Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank Kai Uwe!
Und viele Grüße aus Sulzbnach Saar!


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Juni 2021)

Sulzbnach


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2021)

Hi Robert,

ich glaube dazu hatte ich vor 10 Jahren mal nen Lexikaeintrag bei trockener Boden gemacht

__ oreganoblättriges Klaffmäulchen


----------



## PeBo (13. Juni 2021)

Hier noch der passende Link.


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank Frank und Pebo.
Ich hatte es dort nicht gefunden.
Das kommt dann in mein neues Steingebilde im Vorgarten. Zwischen den Steinfugen in durchlässiges Substrat. Hoffentlich ist es Kalkverträglich!


----------

